# Anschlussschema Dark Power Pro 1200W?



## TheBadFrag (16. Juli 2017)

Gibt es irgendwo ein Anschlussschema wo ich sehen kann welcher Ausgang am Netzteil mit welcher OCP Rail verbunden ist?
Das wäre echt hilfreich, ich hab nämlich ne ganze Menge anzuklemmen und wollte mir das lange durchprobieren ersparen.


----------



## MfDoom (16. Juli 2017)

Steht das nicht in der Anleitung? Ist bei meinem 550er so


----------



## Abductee (16. Juli 2017)

Seite 40 und 41.
http://www.bequiet.com/volumes/PDM/_series/dppro11/dppro11_mn_de.pdf


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juli 2017)

Aahhhhh Danke!


----------

